# ANY Chiptuning Possible???



## Elgen (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello, My Name Is Jonas Viklund and own a Almera 1,8 Comfort, 2000.
I'm not into Plastic Kits beacuse I'ts not wellspent money.
Powerfull Motortuning and Soundsystems make it Rock!

A New Chip for the Almera wasn't possible to find in Europe except for the Dieselengines by the company KCR.
Therefore I ordered a standard NOX to Raise the power from 114hp up to ca 50hp if the specs are sincere.

Are there ANY Programmable Chips sofisticated enough to use TWO Curves, IE One withOut NOX and One With NOX?

My Primary Proffesions is Machinemechanics and Computers so I'm Enable to the Programming by Myself.
Can Any of You Witted in Raceingears Please guide Me through the Mess?
With best Regards to ALL You CRAZY NissanLovers out there


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there are no programmable chips, period. The Nissan ECU's can't be "chipped"


----------



## Elgen (Apr 25, 2004)

chimmike said:


> there are no programmable chips, period. The Nissan ECU's can't be "chipped"


OKI, Sad but true if you say so.

I'm In Love with My Almera; Troublefree and Always take me from A to B!
A Ride that's Cozy, Smooth and Fastpaced.
Just Needed some extra in the bottom.

Thnx FYI :thumbup:


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Elgen said:


> OKI, Sad but true if you say so.
> 
> I'm In Love with My Almera; Troublefree and Always take me from A to B!
> A Ride that's Cozy, Smooth and Fastpaced.
> ...


Actually, The NISSAN ECU's CAN be Chipped, it is just adding a Piggy Back Board to the Mother Card. Yet - - The time to break the code and remap the box has not been a very rewarding Payback for mass usage.
1 of the main reasons is, NISSAN uses the code in different models to increase/decrease the output of the same engine. So to have an open code that can be used by competitors to do the same thing on a typical engine AND to make it available to the public will hurt NISSAN in selling the up end vehicles with more power..
Just a little insight


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's not chipping. That's replacing/reflashing the daughterboard. And for his engine, nobody has cracked the code, and nobody will. There isn't enough money in it for them to bother with the QG18DE engine.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

chimmike said:


> that's not chipping. That's replacing/reflashing the daughterboard. And for his engine, nobody has cracked the code, and nobody will. There isn't enough money in it for them to bother with the QG18DE engine.


Incorrect..
That is not Flashing or replacing.. That is ADDING a Daughter Board with Chip to reroute and overriide Mapping.
This has been done by JWT and PDM-Racing.. I know.. Been there done that.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

spec240sx said:


> Incorrect..
> That is not Flashing or replacing.. That is ADDING a Daughter Board with Chip to reroute and overriide Mapping.
> This has been done by JWT and PDM-Racing.. I know.. Been there done that.


You are both correct. ECU's up till around 99-2000 can be rechipped as you sugest. After 2000 Nissan ECU's competly changed and must be reflashed. Hardly anone can do this. Technosquare has some limited applications.


----------

